# postfix relay_domains



## mulixer (14. Aug. 2011)

servus leute,

ich habe zwei server (mail1 und web1) der web1 ist der ispconfig masterserver (www, ftp, mysql) und mail1 ist nur für mails zuständig. Jetzt muss ich dem mail1 (postfix) aber sagen das web1 ohne authentifizierung ihn nutzen darf, er darf ihn also als relayhost nutzen. Stelle ich das in ispconfig irgendwo ein oder muss ich in den (wenn welche) config datein vom postfix was einstellen? Weis ja nicht ob ispconfig einfach eine config datei überschreibt wenn ich zb. die /etc/postfix/main.cf ändere. Wobei auch die tabelle mail_relay_recipient der ispconfig db mich anlacht....

jemand ne idee?

viele grüße - mulixer


----------



## Till (14. Aug. 2011)

Editiere die Datei /etc/postfix/main.cf auf dem Master und füge am ende der Zeile mynetworks die IP des Slave Servers ein. Beispiel: IP des Slave servers ist 192.168.0.111, die Zile ist bisher:

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128

dann musst Du sie ändern in:

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128 192.168.0.111

und postfix neu starten.


----------



## mulixer (14. Aug. 2011)

Servus Till,

danke für deine nachricht. Läuft jetzt, klingt auch logisch diese postfix einstellung, danke.

mulixer...


----------

